# 4 babies!!!!



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

So Finally, I think we have a few platy babies that have survived for awhile. Last night we spotted 4! And they are much bigger then we usually find them. They must have done a good job hiding. Im so glad we got these particular live plants. I wish I could remember the name... They look like long pieces of skinny leaves that go straight up and across the top of the water. Gave them big leaves to hide in. All of the Platys that are in this tank (36 gallon) are going into the new 75 this week. So Im pretty sure these babies will survive without someone trying to constantly eat them. 

Just wanted to share how excited I was to have babies that lived! 2 are dark orange with black/dark blue spots, the other 2 are a lighter orange. so we definitely know which mother they came from. *w3


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool!

Pics?


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Gonna try and take pics when I get home tonight. I didnt want to oogle over there too much yesterday when we saw them, because on the offchance they other fish didnt know they were there, we didnt want to draw attention to them. lol. The one was getting kind of brave , swimming towards the middle of the tank while It was feeding time. I was like noooooo! (dont worry the babies ate as well  )


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I love platy babies. I have nine in my fry net right now. In a couple of months, I've got free platys for anyone who wants them. 

Chessie


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Once upon a time we bought a 10 gallon just for the purpose of trying save the babies. But it ended up having to be used for something else. So a few different times we have one one, maybe two one day , then they were gone the next. These little guys look like theyve been alive for awhile. Im excited!


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Heres the best picture I could get. I think we only have 2 babies now.. but they are bigger and thriving.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

new babies are so fun!!!


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

this is the longest any babies have lived without the others getting to them. I think we finally have the right kind of plants for the to be in. And the others dont even pay them any mind now. Atleast I hope. there so cute!


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I cannot even believe that one of the babies got eaten!!!!!!And it wasnt even by the bigger Platies, it was from my two headlight tail light tetras. They like to make attack runs to the top (for whatever reason I dont know). We looked and looked all day yesterday for the lighter of the two babies. The darker one was fine. We started to think something happened to it. Then we saw one of the tetras make an attack run for the darker baby! He got away. At that point we figured thats what happened to the other one. I can not even believe its THEM that are eating our fry :-( They are big enough to where the older fish arent even fazed by them anymore. Now we have those two tetras to worry about. UGH!!! so sad :-(


----------

